# New to Smoking



## mhayen (Jun 16, 2008)

I aquired a large smoker from the person who previously lived in the house that I just purchased. It needs a little cleaning but I was able to fire it up with propane and it works well.

I am going to post some pics when I get a chance. I hope to use this site as a resource and learn to make some good food. Hopefully, this will become another hobby for me other than my Chevelle.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Post some pics of your smoker for more tips and tricks from those who have walked the path you are about to take.

And pics of the car would be awesome too!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF you have come to the right place lots of info and great people to help out when you have questions. I suggest taking Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse its free and has some great info as well. We'll look forward to the pics of your smoker. This hobby will reward you with some great food.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 16, 2008)

welcome MH........


----------



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2008)

mhayen
Welcome to SMF from a neighbor to your west, Please do post pics of the smoker, one of the Chevelle won't hurt either !!!


----------



## abelman (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard, good folks around here always willing to help.


----------



## erain (Jun 16, 2008)

welcome to SMF, learn some, smoke some, share qview!!!! great first thread-post them pics of smoker. let it go from there!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the greatest place on earth!!
enjoy and ask a lot of questions..everything you ever wanted to know is here...


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello from the gang at the SMF. Looks kike your smoker is going to join your other oldie but a goodie. How about a pic of your Chevelle and your smoker?


----------



## meowey (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. If you have any questions ask them someone will be along soon with the answer.


----------



## mhayen (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics










There is a blower motor that goes into the rectangle slot area on the right side. I blower is adjustable -- so I can limit the amount of air being blown into the smoker. 

And the chevelle...


----------



## mhayen (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone check out the pics???

What do you think of the smoker?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice smoker mhayen!

I love the SS!


----------



## mhayen (Jun 19, 2008)

For the chevelle:  I just spent 17K last year putting in a new (383 Stroker) engine, new automatic transmission, rear-end, suspension, original SS wheels, exhaust, gas tank, ect...

It is still being worked on and I will get pics when I get it back!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, that thing is great!  Good luck with the smoke.


----------



## seboke (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats a dang nice smoker, especially the price!  A little elbow grease, make that thing shine like that awesome car, then get it messy!  Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

Fire that thing up ang get to smoking...now for the cooker, great find for free. Clean it up and give er a whirl. Is that gass assist too?


----------



## mhayen (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got in from cleaning and firing it up. It takes propane and there are two burners in the bottom of the smaller round thing. I don't know the lingo of smokers yet. The electric fan attachment works well also. 

I turned on both burners full blast and the heat nearly got to 500 degrees. I am going to have to buy a new Brickmann thermometer as the current one is cracked and has moisture in it. 

Gonna have more questions as to where to put the plates of wood when I decide to smoke. Do I put them directly over the flame or in the area above the flame? 

I also assume that I could take out the grates in the main area and use charcoal? What is the appropriate name or type of smoker that this is?


----------



## mhayen (Jun 25, 2008)

Still lookin for responses as to what type of smoker this is as it has propane setup.  What forum area should I be asking questions about this smoker???


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

M the little box on the side is the firebox. If you can take some pics of the firebox showing the burners. If they are under the grate I suspect it is gas assist. The wood goes in the firebox and the gas is used to ignite it if it is what I'm thinking it is but pics would tell us for sure. Also try getting some pics of the fan and its location. It looks like a homemade smoker which is fine as long as you can figure out how to use it which we will try to help you with


----------

